
A good career or fun programming: you can't have both - vonmoltke
http://jaxenter.com/developer-career-and-happiness-111925.html
======
dreamweapon
Well, like anything else: of course you _can_ have your cake and eat it too --
but it does require a lot of solid thinking, and very careful choices about
what you work on (and just as importantly, who you end up working with).

